
The FBI wants to build a data dragnet on Facebook - RedPillMilitia
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2019/8/9/20797808/fbi-data-surveillance-proposals-hyp3r-homeland-security
======
allthecybers
The best gift you can give your loved ones this holiday season is convincing
them to get off Facebook.

If you didn’t feel like leaving over the political misinformation and data
privacy abuse, maybe it’s time to leave when the FBI wants to scrape your
data.

You may not have anything to hide, but as the article mentions, there is a lot
of room for false positives. Trying to prove your innocence can be much harder
and more expensive then not being identified in the first place.

------
duelingjello
The irony is a dragnet facial recognition system has existed for at least 10
years that looks for people on watch lists. I know this for a fact because a
friend of mine at a big name forensics shop was at a security research
conference after-party and took selfies with some random people. Not a few
hours later did he receive an awkward/creepy call from his boss that his
bosses received a call from a government three-letter-agency person who
noticed that said friend was spotted in a picture with a “foreign agent.”
Sure, it’s good to know if there’s people out there who are intent on stealing
trade secrets but the process of placing millions of people on watch lists
doesn’t seem to lead to much than arbitrary paranoia and intentional political
harassment conflated with a kernel of legitimate “baddies.”

